# Nelson Mandela ist tot



## Noctai (6. Dezember 2013)

Gerade eben gelesen. Für alle die es Interessiert!

Nelson Mandela verstorben. Laut Jacob Zuma (Südafrikanischer Präsident) sei er am Donnerstag in Johannesburg um 20.50 Uhr Ortszeit (19.50 Uhr MEZ) in seinem Haus verstorben.

"Sein letzter Kampf ist zu Ende: Nach langer Krankheit stirbt der südafrikanische Friedensnobelpreisträger und Nationalheld im Alter von 95 Jahren. Doch die Symbolfigur für Freiheit und Humanität lebt in den Herzen der Menschen weiter."

Einer der größten Menschenrechtler dieses Jahrhunderts hat uns für immer verlassen. 

Ruhe in Frieden Nelson !


----------



## Affliction (6. Dezember 2013)

R.I.P. Nelson Mandela.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Dezember 2013)

Madiba ist tot. Für mich persönlich die weitaus tragischere Todesnachricht als diejenige eines Paul Walker.


----------



## mds51 (6. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt sicher für jeden Menschen der stirbt welche, die um ihn trauern...
Also bitte, das ist kein Wettkampf.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Dezember 2013)

Wirklich schade, aber er hatte zum Glück ein langes leben, und wurde nicht wie andere Größen der Geschichte wie zb Gandhi ermordet.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Dezember 2013)

Dafür wurden ihm 27 Jahre seines Lebens geraubt auch nicht viel besser, R.I.P Nelson !!


----------



## Dartwurst (6. Dezember 2013)

Nur ganz wenigen Menschen bleibt es vorbehalten, einen solch nachhaltigen Eindruck zu hinterlassen.


----------



## RavionHD (6. Dezember 2013)

Ruhe in Frieden Nelson Mandela, ein Mensch der die Menschheit einen wichtigen Schritt nach vorne gebracht hat.


----------



## KonterSchock (6. Dezember 2013)

R.i.Paradies


----------



## Gast20141127 (6. Dezember 2013)

Schade um einen großen Mann.
Ein Schwarzer der den Friedensnobelpreis wirklich verdient hat, im Gegensatz du dem einen der in der Pennsylvania Avenue 1600 wohnt.


----------



## Noob-boost (6. Dezember 2013)

R.I.P. Nelson Mandela! Hat mich persönlich sehr geschockt und ich trauere um diesen Mann, der für das Volk gekämpft hat


----------



## Z28LET (6. Dezember 2013)

Hat viel erreicht, ruhe er in Frieden!
Erstaunlich wie alt er doch wurde, nach dem was er in seinem Leben erleben musste!


----------



## der_yappi (6. Dezember 2013)

Und Mandelas Erbe wird von Falschen Fuffzgern a la Zuma zerfleddert...

Der hat on keinster Weiße die Integrität eines Mandela. Dem,so sagt mir mein Gefühl, gehts wie jedem Politiker nur um sein eigenes Portmonae.

RIP Mandela


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Dezember 2013)

Auch noch genau jetzt kurz bevor die Verfilmung von ihm kommt. 
R.I.P Nelson Mandela


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. Dezember 2013)

ich glaube das sie wieder ein rieseeen konzert auf die beine stehlen werden


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2013)

R.I.P Nelson Mandela, schon grossartig was er alles erreicht hat, nicht jeder geht für sein Volk in den Knast. 
Oder kämpft so sehr gegen Rassismus und Sklaverei, er hat was verändert.


----------



## Sharidan (6. Dezember 2013)

R.I.P Nelson Mandela 

So Imposant sein Begräbnis auch werden wird, mehr als ein würdiges Begräbnis wäre wohl das sein Kampf nicht umsonst war, sondern endlich dieser elende Rassenhass aufhört, nicht nur in Afrika, sondern überall auf dem Planeten. Es spielt doch absolut keine Rolle welche Farbe die Haut hat, an welche Religion man glaubt. Wir sind Menschen nicht mehr, nicht weniger


----------



## FraSiWa (6. Dezember 2013)

R.I.P. Nelson Rolihlahla Mandela 
Jetzt sind also alle drei großen Kämpfer gegen die Apartheid, King, Gandhi und Mandela, tot.


----------

